# medicated meat goat grain?



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

I have had goats for a while but I am new to having their kids..A lady I met that raises goats suggested I start feeding my 7 wk old whether medicated grain for meat goats for health and a preventative. My small herd are dairy goats and my whether kid will be kept as a pet and future pack goat. While I am milking his mama in the morning, I give him a small portion of the grain from "Pulin Grain" for goats, that I use in my herd. It consists of the typical grain, oats, corn, and molasses. He loves it! But should I be feeding him medicated grain used for meat goats like the above mentioned lady suggested? And if so.. then why? Any advice is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I believe it has a cocci prevention as well as ammonium chloride to help prevent urinary calculi, tho I have heard that its not really at a high enough dose to prevent it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^Thats what Im thinking as well. I dont think it would hurt them in any way it being for a meat breed, but I dont know know much about dairy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about feeding the medicated grain. That is coccidia prevention and you can do it by other ways. Also, you can give him ammonium chloride on a regular basis like once or twice a week as a preventative and his diet will help keep UC away too. I would add alfalfa pellets to the grain you feed to up the calcium a bit.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you for the info!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not to steal the thread here, but I feed my goats Noble Goat, and found out yesterday it was the medicated one. I've been feeding does, kids, yearlings this feed for a year, and I've never had any problems. The guy at the feed store said that was fine, but wanted other opinions. I'm figuring it is okay, haven't had any issues with it yet... And mixed with some sweet feed they gobble it down


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I feed all of my kids the medicated "meat" goat feed. It usually contains either decoquinate, or Rumensin as the coccidiostat and is a higher protein feed to help with growth. Usually even if they are on this feed you have to give them a dose of another cocci preventative until they are eating enough of the feed for it to work. The feed only works as a preventative, so if they already have coccidia it won't treat it. They basically label it for meat goats so they can charge a little more for it and market it for kids with the meat show goats.

As far as feeding it to adults, it won't do anything to them, but the label for the Noble Goat does say not to give to lactating goats intended for human use. When my does were accidentally given some of this feed instead of their milking feed, I asked my vet about it and he advised a 1 week milk withdrawal just to be safe.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Interesting!! Hmmmm, I've been drinking the milk..... For several months now.. I think I need to go check the bag... The food I give is the grower one.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Interesting!! Hmmmm, I've been drinking the milk..... For several months now.. I think I need to go check the bag... The food I give is the grower one.


Well, I will have to stop that feed, to feed my pregnant does and the kids, once they kid ill start feeding Purina goat chow.... eeks, never noticed that


----------

